# Tristar Shotguns?



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this company? Their semi autos are very cheap and they where recognized by Ducks Unlimited. They have only been around for 14 years though. Any thoughts?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR! to a certain extent. i had a friend buy a stoeger shotgun for cheap (made by Benelli) and it was a steaming pile of poo. it didnt even work the first time out.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a 12ga. made by tri-star and i actually love it. mines very reliable
It's called the Phantom


----------

